# you dont see this in the UK



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These guys were in the middle of a fairly busy road going into my local town. They were sticking masking tape down onto the road and another couple of chaps were following with paint brushes and a pot of paint and painting in the road markings!!

You dont see that in the UK now do you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> These guys were in the middle of a fairly busy road going into my local town. They were sticking masking tape down onto the road and another couple of chaps were following with paint brushes and a pot of paint and painting in the road markings!!
> 
> You dont see that in the UK now do you!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



What I find incredible is that they are working on the A7 during the heat of the day, when surely it would have been far better to do the work during the winter months or in the evening. I cannot see it being finished this year at this rate


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> What I find incredible is that they are working on the A7 during the heat of the day, when surely it would have been far better to do the work during the winter months or in the evening. I cannot see it being finished this year at this rate



I´ve noticed that there has been a marked increase in the number of roadworks going on around our way in the last couple of weeks, there are three separate lots on my way to the kids school and has added a good 10 minutes to my journey and they always seem to hold the little "stop" thing up just as I think I´m thro! . 

I thought it was only the UK that started digging up roads just as the "tourist season" starts!! Mind you from what I´ve seen the spanish do actually get on with it.

Is the A7 the one thats going across Alhaurin de la torre?? Malaga to Marbella??? Cos yes, thats a nuisance too!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> These guys were in the middle of a fairly busy road going into my local town. They were sticking masking tape down onto the road and another couple of chaps were following with paint brushes and a pot of paint and painting in the road markings!!
> 
> You dont see that in the UK now do you!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow - your local ayuntamiento a bit light on the coffers, Jo?! Can't afford one of those wheely paint things then?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Wow - your local ayuntamiento a bit light on the coffers, Jo?! Can't afford one of those wheely paint things then?!


Doesnt look like it! Maybe they're working on the theory that it takes more men longer to do the job, thereby helping with local employement!??????

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is the A7 the one thats going across Alhaurin de la torre?? Malaga to Marbella??? Cos yes, thats a nuisance too!
> 
> Jo xx


The A7 is the motorway for the Costa del Sol, as opposed to the AP7 where you need to pay a toll


----------

